# "Professor" Linda McManus Promoted to 6th Degree!!!



## Guro Harold (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.professorpresas.com/news.htm


----------



## Brian Johns (Feb 16, 2005)

Ahem (cough, cough), that's interesting news.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 16, 2005)

If that's what Jeff's standards are I don't see a problem. An organization is judged by it's members and I think this promotion says a lot.

 :asian:


----------



## Dieter (Feb 17, 2005)

If I remember correctly, Jeff was promoted to 5th Dan in 2001. I have not heared, that he was promoted any higher after that.
Now he promotes somebody to 6th Dan...?

Well...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 17, 2005)

Mr. Delany is the Grandmaster of Modern Arnis (according to his advertisements), which would make him a 10th I believe.


----------



## ace (Feb 17, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Mr. Delany is the Grandmaster of Modern Arnis (according to his advertisements), which would make him a 10th I believe.



In my own opinion they are putting a serious black eye
on this art.
It seems to me that they are handing out rank
like a prise from a cracker jack box. :bs:


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, it seems to me that the Modern Arnis community on the whole is much larger than the Delaney tribe.  As Datu Hartman put it, their actions speak to their integrity and quality assurance deficiencies.  So be it.  Time will bear out the invalidity of their delusions.


I have communicated with enough respected people in the community to form a justified opinion on the matter.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi All,

My question is this: Why is anyone surprised?  Jeff heads his own IMAF and has for a bit of time now.  He also calls himself Grandmaster so, by that fact alone, he is in a position to promote anyone he pleases.  Lisa McManus has been his #1 protege since he has adopted the Grandmaster title so it surprises me not in the least that she got a promotion.  Lisa was promoted to 5th degree shortly after Prof. Presas' death - somewhere within a year or so I believe.

If she and Jeff ever go to the PI they might be in somewhat of a surprise themselves in the Modern Arnis community there.  

Ever since the "family" split up after "Dad's" death, things like this will go on.  Oh well...

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rocky (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey Congrates!!


Rocky artyon:


----------

